# Coyote Troubles



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a great place to hunt yotes. There is more yote sign on this property than i have ever seen before. Tons of tracks, sightings, rabbits, and scat with rabbit fur in it. No matter what my setup, i have yet to even see one. I thought my calling was decent but guess not? any yote tips appreciated


----------



## danney (Feb 21, 2010)

start you a bait pile. Road kills work great and cost nothing but your time and occasionally a good pair of rubber gloves and maybe a nose plug.LOL It will take a few days but always seemed to work for my dad. Pile them where you can be down wind and after 2-3 days LOCK-LOAD!! Let me know how it goes. Good luck.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow I hope its not in Seven Hills.....


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Never thought about a bait pile! sounds like it might be worth the effort......and no im not hunting these yotes in seven hills! thanks for the tip


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

This might help? Bait piles work but, your gonna get one shot & thats it. Or if you put it out the night before it will be gone by morning. 

What we do;

We buy a few containers of chicken liver & gizzards. Drain the blood in a plastic pump spray. Chicken livers & gizzards get chopped up in a blender & a rag the size of a baseball gets soaked. One designated person gets to walk the perimeter dragging the soaked rag behind in an arc 100 to 200 yds., off. our intended area we focus in on. We then set up & person dragging the soaked rag walks right to the decoy.

Our decoy; A remote control Jeep toy that we have set up about 40- 50yds. off. A cute little fuzzy brown Teddy Bear mounted on top & a white or camo skirt around the jeep. with the decoy in motion every 15 to 30 sec., or so has improved our take by 65% to 80&, & sometimes a second shot. That yote focus's in on the the movement, & comes in running. The jeep has a remote speaker (13$) that is hooked up to my I-Pod with it pre-programed withsound & plays remotely for up to 20min.., & reruns. We have this perfected & have been having a ball trying to outwit-WILEY.

Remote jeep was 35$ on sale at Radio Schack. 

Our best hunt last year was taking 7 yotes's between the 3 of us in 10 different locations in Wisconsin. All it took was 1 farmer who let us hunt his land & the word spread to others. We almost have a whole county to hunt & they welcome us with open arms. We've been doing this for over 6 years & they even call us now to tell us of problems they are having in certain ares. 

IMO; There is only 1 other rush in trying to outwit those yotes. That is being in a tree stand & having deer waklking & browsing around you.

Good Luck I hope you get to post some of your hunt's.


----------



## Bass&Bucks (Jan 12, 2009)

Nikster......Great ideas! im really going to consider giving this a try seeing as how i do not enjoy being out-done. The challenge these yotes have presented me has me quite fired up. I hope to post some results soon as i said this place is crammed with dogs. Thanks again!


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Another thing that works well is to make a cross out of a couple stick and put an old black shirt or rag on it resembling a kite. Stick it in the ground where the wind can move it and use a crow distress call. Works like a charm as crows and yotes are mortal enemies.


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

That remote jeep sound better, if it has the distance, than my $3. K-mart teddy bear on a spring door stop tied with a 100yd fishing line. The line gets tangled in the weeds.


----------

